# Mechanic's Tool Guide



## Wmarden (Jun 23, 2003)

MECHANIC'S TOOL GUIDE

HAMMER: Originally employed as a weapon of war, the hammer nowadays
is used as a kind of divining rod to locate expensive parts not far
from the object we are trying to hit.

MECHANIC'S KNIFE: Used to open and slice through the contents of
cardboard cartons delivered to your front door; works particularly
well on boxes containing seats and door panels.

ELECTRIC HAND DRILL: Normally used for spinning steel Pop rivets
in their holes until they glow red hot, but it also works great
for drilling holes in brake and gas lines hidden behind body panels.

PLIERS: Used to round off bolt heads.

HACKSAW: One of a family of cutting tools built on the Ouija board
principle. It transforms human energy into motion, and the more
you attempt to influence its course, the more dismal your future
becomes.

VISE-GRIPS: Used to round off bolt heads. If nothing else is
available, they can also be used to transfer intense welding heat
to the palm of your hand.

OXYACETYLENE TORCH: Used almost entirely for lighting various
flammable objects in your garage on fire. Also handy for
igniting the grease inside a brake drum you're trying to get
the bearing race out of.

DRILL PRESS: A tall upright machine useful for suddenly snatching
flat metal bar stock out of your hands so that it smacks you in the
chest and flings your drink across the room, splattering it against
that freshly painted part you were drying.

WIRE WHEEL: Cleans rust off old bolts and then throws them
somewhere under the workbench with the speed of light. Also
removes fingerprint whorls and hard-earned guitar calluses in
about the time it takes you to say, "Ouc...."

HYDRAULIC FLOOR JACK: Used for lowering a car to the ground
after you have installed your new front disk brake setup, trapping
the jack handle firmly under the front fender.

EIGHT-FOOT LONG DOUGLAS FIR 4X4: Used for levering the car
upward off a hydraulic jack.

TWEEZERS: A tool for removing wood splinters.

PHONE: Tool for calling your neighbor to see if he has another
hydraulic floor jack.

GASKET SCRAPER: Theoretically useful as a sandwich tool
for spreading mayonnaise; used mainly for getting dog-doo off your
boot.

E-Z OUT BOLT AND STUD EXTRACTOR: A tool that snaps off in bolt
holes and is ten times harder than any known drill bit.

TIMING LIGHT: A stroboscopic instrument for illuminating grease
buildup.

TWO-TON HYDRAULIC ENGINE HOIST: A handy tool for testing the
tensile strength of ground straps and brake lines you may have 
forgotten to disconnect.

CRAFTSMAN 1/2 x 16-INCH SCREWDRIVER: A large prying tool that 
inexplicably has an accurately machined screwdriver tip on
the end without the handle.

BATTERY ELECTROLYTE TESTER: A handy tool for transferring sulfuric
acid from a car battery to the inside of your toolbox after
determining that your battery is dead as a doornail, just as you
thought.

AVIATION METAL SNIPS: See hacksaw.

TROUBLE LIGHT: The mechanic's own tanning booth. Sometimes called
a drop light, it's a good source of vitamin D, "the sunshine 
vitamin," which is not otherwise found under cars at night. Health 
benefits aside, its main purpose is to consume 60-watt light bulbs at 
an alarming rate and to keep you awake by burning your arm every time 
you roll over.

PHILLIPS SCREWDRIVER: Normally used to stab the lids of old-style
paper-and-tin oil cans and splash oil on your shirt; can also be used,
as the name implies, to hollow out Phillips screw heads.

AIR COMPRESSOR: A machine that takes energy produced in a power plant 
hundreds of miles away and transforms it into compressed air that
travels by hose to a Pneumatic impact wrench that grips rusty
bolt heads and quickly rounds them off.

PRY BAR: A tool used to crumple the metal surrounding that clip or
bracket you needed to remove in order to replace a 50 cent part.

HOSE CUTTER: A tool used to cut hoses 1/2 inch too short.


----------



## Zepp (Jun 26, 2003)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Any of these come from personal experience?


----------



## Wmarden (Jun 26, 2003)

I found it, but it does speak to my experiences.   Rounding bolts/nuts is a part time hobby of mine.


----------



## Jill666 (Jun 26, 2003)

I'm quite good at hollowing out screw heads myself.

As for the hose cutter- well everytime my hubby uses it, I seem to hear that two-word phrase that begins with "mother".

:rofl: 

Great stuff WM- being married to a gearhead I have each and every one of those items in my 3 room apartment (except the drill press).  I find they stack well- with the air conditioner box being the base, as I found out yesterday. :cuss: However, they don't seem to RE-stack well, once the AC has been extracted. 

:shrug:


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jun 27, 2003)

That's too funny, but, so true about how mechanics' tools really work...  :rofl: :rofl:


----------

